# Archibald Russell



## sam2182sw

Hi Lads some of the towing buffs put some photos of a United Towing Company tug towing the Archibald Russell out of King George dock Hull can you tell me where i can see these photos again sam2182sw


----------



## BarbaraK1957

My Father's cousin served on the Archibald Russell. Would love to know more about this tall ship.

If you have any info would love to hear from you.


Barbara


----------



## grootondermarszeil

Hallo Barbara The 4mast barque ''Archibald Russell' served for almost 18 years for Ericson Aland Isle in the weath trade. In 1949 the ship was scrapped on the Tyne banks John


----------



## stein

Some info on the ship: http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Ships/Fourmast_ships/Archibald_Russell(1905).html


----------

